# Maryland O.S. Show and Sale! March 9-11



## Plant Servant (Feb 28, 2012)

Maryland Orchid Society Show and Sale
March 9 – 11, 2012	
Friday 10-6, Saturday 10-9 – Sunday 10-6

Thousands of blooming orchids on display and for sale!

Held in conjunction with the Maryland Home and Garden Show – plenty for non-orchid loving family members to do while you enjoy our show!

Three New Vendors added this year-

Chaz Smith (Laelias), Fishing Creek Orchids, 
J&L Orchids, Little Brook Orchids, The Little Greenhouse, 
Michel Orchid Nursery, Orchids 4 You, Quarter Acre Orchids, 
Seagrove Orchids, Sunisa’s Clay Flowers, Woodstream Orchids

Many misc. species, rupicolous laelias, paphs, phrags and phals, pleurothallids, oncidinae, terrestrials and more!

Hourly door prize drawings, Free tours and seminars, see our website for more details and directions. www.mdorchids.org


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info. It's at the Timmonium center.


----------



## jtrmd (Mar 8, 2012)

anyone going?


Timmonium center? I think thats the indoor rock climbing place


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2012)

I think its at the place where the model railroad show and 4F events are held. Since I'm so busy this weekend I cant make it. I should have gone today!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 9, 2012)

I was there Wednesday setting up a society exhibit. There were a few slippers of note: an AM Paph armeniacum in Michel Orchid Nursery ("formerly" Hoosier), a Sand cross (not sure who's exhibit) Chung Hua Dancer (?), and a Golddollar (Armeniacum x primulinum) in Seagrove/Arbec's exhibit.  

But what I really was impressed with were the Lycastes.


----------



## jtrmd (Mar 9, 2012)

Linus_Cello said:


> I was there Wednesday setting up a society exhibit. There were a few slippers of note: an AM Paph armeniacum in Michel Orchid Nursery ("formerly" Hoosier), a Sand cross (not sure who's exhibit) Chung Hua Dancer (?), and a Golddollar (Armeniacum x primulinum) in Seagrove/Arbec's exhibit.
> 
> But what I really was impressed with were the Lycastes.



Did you see that Lycaste in Steve Male's exhibit?He got an FCC on that thing and it actually deserved it.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2012)

Photos!?


----------



## jtrmd (Mar 13, 2012)

too busy working to take pics,sorry


----------



## NYEric (Mar 13, 2012)




----------

